# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  Lightning update for the NEO

## Luchador

Just get the Message that the lightning update is now available

https://shop.germanreprap.com/en/product?info=361


br
Thomas

----------


## Luchador

> Any latest updates?


you answaring to an 8 year old post , what you expecting ?the product long time not on the market anymore!!

----------

